# Adult Comic, My Slutty Sis



## Charrio (Jan 30, 2014)

Heya all, back again with a comic that was shelved years back but now going forward.
Even finished a new page today, Page28.

I hope you take a read and hopefully laugh and smile.

Let me know what you think, thank you

WARNING ADULT COMIC 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11381992/


----------



## Charrio (Feb 4, 2014)

Page 29, WARNING ADULT COMIC
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12663521/


----------

